# Bolt blocked by metal locking tabs, does anyone know how to remove it?



## SteveLohse (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi all, I have just a few more bolts to go and my heater/evaporator core housing is out  but I'm stuck on this bolt.
Does anyone know how to get it out? It has a locking tab to prevent the bolt from rotating. It's a 1997 Z3.


----------



## SteveLohse (Sep 7, 2020)

Found the nut under the wiper cowl next to the blower motor. Seems obvious now lol.


----------

